# Crack in glass carboy



## ohiowino (Feb 16, 2017)

I just noticed there is a small crack on the bottom of my glass carboy. Its not all the way through or leaking but does feel rough to the touch. I have no idea how it happened. Is there anything to do to seal it and save from getting worse? Its my only carboy.


----------



## Johnd (Feb 16, 2017)

ohiowino said:


> I just noticed there is a small crack on the bottom of my glass carboy. Its not all the way through or leaking but does feel rough to the touch. I have no idea how it happened. Is there anything to do to seal it and save from getting worse? Its my only carboy.



Hate to say this, but get rid of it, you just can't take the chance.


----------



## BernardSmith (Feb 16, 2017)

I completely agree with John. The risk is great and the cost to you if the carboy leaks when full or disintegrates is large. And I don't mean just the loss of the wine but the mess it could make to your home. The broken glass could also result in injury to you too. I would get rid of it and buy a new one. Sorry.


----------



## bkisel (Feb 16, 2017)

I've already been cut by carboy glass; not seriously but enough to have had me thinking what could have happened. I'd discard that carboy ifin it were mine.


----------



## AkTom (Feb 16, 2017)

/\ this. I love my glass carboys. I wouldn't risk my wine all over the floor. You might get by for a while... but I think sooner than later it'll go boom and not as in Chaca Laca.


----------



## Julie (Feb 16, 2017)

I agree with the others, you need to stop using it.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Feb 16, 2017)

I strongly agree - like the others have stated is to stop using this carboy.

You may want to find out - what was the cause to create this stress crack 

excessive temperature changes - mainly when cleaning -or adding water to carboy

keeping the carboys on straight concrete without any padding 

possibly bumping them or setting them down on it's edge , rather than flat - this applies to mainly empties as you are in usually in a hurry to clean.


----------



## NorCal (Feb 16, 2017)

Time to hit Craigslist. Here is one in Columbus OH.
5 Gallon Carboy for sale - $30 (West Alexandria)


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 17, 2017)

Yep, I'd be walking that soldier to the recycling bin with a tear in my eye. Continuing to use it will result in a big mess, an injury, or both.


----------



## Floandgary (Feb 17, 2017)

"The top choice by unanimous decision" ,,,,, Start thinking about how to get rid of it before it hurts you!!!! It's not a car...


----------



## Julie (Feb 17, 2017)

Not sure how close you are to Pittsburgh but ffemt128 had some carboys for sale and a very reasonable price.


----------



## jburtner (Feb 17, 2017)

I found a crack in a carboy - After 6 gallons of my special chardonnay wine made it to three months or so then ended up all over the cellar floor. It was a WE Eclipse kit and I had already added oak and a bunch of apricots to secondary... Close enough to $200? And the 200 was not the worst of it... I had spent those months stirring lees daily for battonage processing... Degassed by vacuum racking several times.... Finally cleared and started oaking with french oak spirals - added the dried apricots for a little flavor kick... It was at a point where it was really ready to just sit there for months and attempt to keep me from thieving.... I had raised my beautiful little wine-baby straight from the box and was so excited it was going to be downright yummy with very high hopes!

I have since implemented the home winery carboy inspection policy to always inspect all carboys before and after you use them every time.... Look for cracks and above all please be careful and go slow!

Cheers!
-johann


----------



## Sourgrape (Feb 17, 2017)

I concur with the others. You must assume that the crack _will_ get bigger, your carboy _will_ fail, and it _will_ do so at the most inopportune time. When it fails, there will be no chance of salvaging the contents. Now factor in the risk of injury from shards of glass, and the possible property damage from 6 gallons of wine. The potential costs of keeping that carboy around far outweigh the costs of replacing it. Get rid of it, and do it _today_.


----------



## Stevelaz (Feb 17, 2017)

Look into getting plastic pet carboys. I love them and have 5 six gallon and one 3 gallon already. You can juggle with them when empty and are a breeze to clean. They are also easy to lift when full, well at least easier than a full glass carboy. Vintage shop makes them and also Better bottles. You can get them in 3, 5 and 6 gallons. 

Better bottle:
https://morewinemaking.com/products/bottle-plastic-carboy-6-gallon.html 

Vintage shop
https://morewinemaking.com/products/plastic-pet-carboy-6-gallon.html


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Feb 17, 2017)

I keep all my carboys (both full and empty ones) covered with a bump guard. I use old sweaters because they are provide cushion and stretch well around the glass. My wine making room has a cement floor, so I always keep a few carpet samples and cardboard pieces for when I need to set a carboy on the floor. Simple instructions for carboy covers here: http://skeeterpee.com/carboy-cover


----------



## hounddawg (Feb 17, 2017)

Get it gone sadly, I put mine in milk crates, and none made in China,,thin,, Italy or old USA carboys dont know. About other country's
Dawg


----------



## Rocky (Feb 18, 2017)

Remember what Professor Murphy postulated:

1. Nothing is as easy as it appears.

2. It will take longer and cost more than you think.

3. Anything that can go wrong, will. Corollary: It will "go wrong" at the worst possible time.


----------



## dralarms (Feb 18, 2017)

I agree with everyone else here, but before you trash it try an experiment. Get some 2 part epoxy and put the carboy under vacuum and see if it will suck some epoxy into the crack. Just to see if if it's actually a crack all the way through or if it's a surface crack or just and imperfection.


----------



## ohiowino (Feb 19, 2017)

Thanks all, I'll plan to rack into a plastic water jug today!


----------



## jmac (Feb 19, 2017)

Open up a Google images search on "carboy injuries". I would probably use a clean, plastic drain-o jug b4 i use a suspect glass carboy ever again.


----------



## Stevelaz (Feb 19, 2017)

Dam! That had to hurt!


----------



## jmac (Feb 19, 2017)

I'll bet it did. Thankfully not mine. It is suitable enough for me to be suitablely warned lol


----------



## ohiowino (Feb 19, 2017)

I had no idea wine making was so dangerous! Does anyone bulk age in plastic?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Feb 19, 2017)

This is just my perspective - 

I see that most age in glass - 

Yes you must be careful when handling any glass container - the person trying to clean a carboy in a porcelain tub - BAD IDEA !!

This is one of the many reasons I came up with the Allinonewinepump - so there is no lifting of any full carboys. I also recommend using crates to move the carboys safely, protects the bottom and sides and easier to carry.

When cleaning add 1 gallon of cleaner or sanitizer and use the drill operated carboy cleaner - this way you are only lifting 1 gallon of water while dumping the carboy, much safer. 

Just make sure that there is no big water temperature change as that is one of the first things that will cause stress cracks. 

I have alot of carboys - I broke 1 due to extreme temperature change - it just cracked , luckily it was empty.

I did come up with an accessory for the Allinonewinepump to now transfer into plastic (PET ) carboys under vacuum - no lifting of any full carboys 

http://www.allinonewinepump.com/product/plastic-pet-carboy-transfer-kit/


----------



## hounddawg (Feb 19, 2017)

Now hear is a point I over looked if you in a tight find a glass place that repairs windshields, daarlarms have more then just a point on his head, don't get the glass place to fix it vacuum wrong direction do as darlarm sad use epoxy but pull vacuum from inside, if you do let me know, that interests me, I still say safely chunk it but you never know and glass repair epoxy can't cost much for just a dab, you can even pull your vacuum using winepumpmans head space elemanator tack empty but under vac to glass shop and have em dab it, 
Dawg




QUOTE=dralarms;638712]I agree with everyone else here, but before you trash it try an experiment. Get some 2 part epoxy and put the carboy under vacuum and see if it will suck some epoxy into the crack. Just to see if if it's actually a crack all the way through or if it's a surface crack or just and imperfection.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Stevelaz (Feb 20, 2017)

ohiowino said:


> I had no idea wine making was so dangerous! Does anyone bulk age in plastic?



Yes! I really like em! See my post above.


----------



## hounddawg (Feb 20, 2017)

I've bulk aged in plastic for as long as two years wine was no different as aged in glass, I changed to glass to use the all in one wine pump by vacuum pump man, but now he has set up for plastic carboys as well.
Glad I saved my plastic water carboys, now I can bulk age more, but for now I plan only to use them for bulk aging then to bottle, so they will not have a vacuum on them, but if health holds maybe I'll expand further, lol between my glass and plastic I,all do do more apple/pear blends they bulk age for two years,, as the same with my elderberry I bulk age 2 years. Then bottle age for 6 to 8 more years, my reason to keep living, ten year old sweet elderberry, dang
Dawg
Dawg




UOTE=ohiowino;638851]I had no idea wine making was so dangerous! Does anyone bulk age in plastic?[/QUOTE]


----------



## hounddawg (Feb 20, 2017)

My two cents worth is plastic just fine, I'm particle to my Italian glass but have no problem bringing my plastic back on line.
Dawg


----------



## kevinlfifer (Feb 20, 2017)

I know some will think this is a HORRIBLE idea. I have been using the 4 gal PET water bottles for 3 yrs now with NO problem. I even bulk age for 10 months in them. They are free if not cheap (3.97 @ Sam's with the water in them) 

Don't use the 5 gal reusable water bottles, they are O2 permeable.


----------



## Tnuscan (Feb 20, 2017)

kevinlfifer said:


> I know some will think this is a HORRIBLE idea. I have been using the 4 gal PET water bottles for 3 yrs now with NO problem. I even bulk age for 10 months in them. They are free if not cheap (3.97 @ Sam's with the water in them)
> 
> Don't use the 5 gal reusable water bottles, they are O2 permeable.



Please put a runner along the bottom front edge of those boards, like the one along the back on the wall, and then runners at least every 16 inches or so between them. So I'll be able to sleep tonight.


----------



## kevinlfifer (Feb 20, 2017)

The board is oak, It had a little wave in it when I put it up. It's not going anywhere. If it were OSB or particle board I would need the rail


----------



## jmac (Feb 21, 2017)

Aren't those reusables?


----------



## kevinlfifer (Feb 22, 2017)

No they clearly say on the label, NOT FOR REUSE. The PRIMO water station at our Walmart has a bin that people put there 5 gal bottle in for a coupon on a full bottle. Some folks put the 4 gal bottles in anyway, ignoring the sign that says "NO 4 GALLON BOTTLES PLEASE" The 4 gal bottles still triggers the coupon. The delivery driver removes the reusable bottles, leaving the 4 gallon bottles in the bin. After so long there is not enough room for the 5's and he calls me to get the 4's out of his way. 

They are the same PET as the better bottles, but thinner. So now if I want to do a kit I order 2 (12 wine gal = 3 @ 4 gal. bottles). For juice buckets I get 2 the same or 2 that I want to blend...

Currently, I have 30 @ 4 gal bottles and only 14 full. Can you say CHILEAN JUICE!!!


----------



## Stevelaz (Feb 22, 2017)

kevinlfifer said:


> I know some will think this is a HORRIBLE idea. I have been using the 4 gal PET water bottles for 3 yrs now with NO problem. I even bulk age for 10 months in them. They are free if not cheap (3.97 @ Sam's with the water in them)
> 
> Don't use the 5 gal reusable water bottles, they are O2 permeable.



Funny! I just got home from walmart with a new empty 5 gallon water bottle for 5 bucks! I was just looking to make sure it was ok to use. It is stamped with symbol #1 PETE. I then looked at one of my better bottles and is has the exact same stamp of #1 PETE, so the water bottle must be safe to use! 
Why do you say not to use the 5 gallon ones?

I also love your shelve setup! I am a big fan of the better bottle and vintage house pet carboys! I have a few myself!


----------



## NorCal (Feb 22, 2017)

Pet refers to the polymer used to make the plastic. It is food safe. My concern with pet would be long-term oxidation vs hdpe with appropriate thickness and density.


----------



## bkisel (Feb 22, 2017)

ohiowino said:


> I had no idea wine making was so dangerous! Does anyone bulk age in plastic?



I do. Basically my two Italian Glass Carboys are just for vacuum degassing. Longest I bulk age though is only 3 months (for high end kits, 2 months lower end kits and generally only 1 month for fruit/country wines).


----------



## kevinlfifer (Feb 23, 2017)

Many older 5 gal are not PETE1, Some are polypropylene. If its PET 1 Your good to go. Although I don't like the surface area caused by the handle some have, harder to clean.


----------



## jburtner (Feb 23, 2017)

I really don't like the idea of "aging wine in plastic"....

I am willing to have my mind changed though and would definitely enjoy the increased safety factor.

Maybe picking some of these up to test a batch of something would be worthwhile... At that price they are basically disposable.

Cheers!
-johann


----------



## Stevelaz (Feb 23, 2017)

The only thing about the 5 gallon i got from walmart is there are a few ridges that stick out a bit around it up the wall and im wondering if some sediment will sit on that and then get mixed back in when racking. probably not a big deal but the better bottles, and especially the vintage shop pet carboy are totally smooth up the side wall so everything drops right to the bottom.


----------



## Joani (Jan 7, 2018)

A few nights ago, I heard some glass-on-glass as a carboy-in-waiting got knocked into my pinot noir carboy. I didn't think much of it, or of the small puddle the next day (not the smartest one, me). I thought, because I'd just added the four packages, that it was from splashings of the spoon or something. 

Last night, I heard some more glass-on-glass action (not as sexy as it sounds), winced, but didn't see anything. This morning I came down and found another puddle... and saw the crack in the carboy, right as it curves into the shoulder. I didn't dare move it, but knew I had to move fast. I spent the next ten minutes hand pumping from one carboy to another.

The question I have now is, is the wine any good? Should I be worried about glass shards? Can I filter the possibility of them out using a filtering machine and some fine pads?


----------



## Julie (Jan 7, 2018)

I would definitely filter the wine. How did the carboy get cracked?


----------

